# What is he?



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

Recently acquired this handsome little fella - was told he was a corydoras and would be fully grown at twice this size (he's about 1" at the moment). He has 2 long whiskers at the top and 2 smaller barbels underneath (sort of feather fin catfish style!!). Help in identifying him would be appreciated


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't know why we always have the problem of pics not showing up..you may have to try a different method Sandie.


----------



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

Resent pics


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Try using Photobucket or similar type hosting program to load pictures


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Sandie: here is a link I found that may help you identify your little fishy:

http://www.fishbase.org/identification/SpeciesList.php?genus=Corydoras


----------



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks so much for the link .... Can't see him listed. Will try and upload using Photobucket


----------



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

Will keep trying till they upload


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.planetcatfish.com 
top left you will see cat-elog dropdown..click on callichthidae.this will show you an extensive liost of the fish in that group.as you run your cursor over each name a pic of the fish will come up...


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

You're welcome Sandie172. That is too bad that you didn't see your fishy listed. I thought I did when I looked at the site. Oh well, loha posted a good site and it may help you find out what your little fishy is. Oh by the way, nice clown behind him. I love clown loaches, kept them for a few years, like 8 years. I saw the pics on my phone.


----------



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for this bluemoon - we are going through the listings one by one - not yet pinponted him but will keep trying !! Whatever he is he's pretty handsome and has settled into our community tank well and is not intimated by our gang of clown loach who are very emtertaining. 

My partner thinks he's found him ...would seem to be a juvenile feather fin catfish will be much bigger than the shop advised ! Guess we start saving for a bigger tank.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Cory cats only get a few inches, max is like 3 inches. What size tank do you have?


----------



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hiya our tank is 125L - okay at present - but will upgrade as we need


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2015)

Okay. Clown loaches get huge, over 10" easily. They are slow growing, and will need a huge tank to accommodate their size. Cory cats are small and stay small, so a small tank of about 20 gallons will be sufficient for them.


----------



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

We have a bit of time on our side thank goodness - they are slow growers and as they get bigger we will upgrade - they are a joy to own


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks like some random syndontis (sp?) I got one of these in my 150 cichlid tank got him when he was an inch 7 years later he's the size of my biggest preco and beats up on my cichlids haha


----------



## Sandie172 (Aug 31, 2015)

Lol ours is an inch long and already standing his ground with the clown loach


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

In my experience they are great little fish with a lot of personality although they don't get prettier when they age mine went from being a little jewel to being an ugly catfish but I still I love it to death mine will eat from my hand


----------

